# Song of Life



## jenthepen (Nov 21, 2014)

*Every life makes a difference.
Does that sound right, or trite,
or just plain wrong?
It’s a yogic song of the way things are.

Bizarre to think that everyone,
no matter who, is just a part
of a bigger plan. Each man,
each girl, each boy and femme
must play their part as best they can.

No life, not even those that die
under the gaze of the midwife’s eye,
can claim their life’s insignificant
or stripped of any potent chance
to make a lasting difference to
those who waited on their birth.

Every action and every deed
casts a seed that spreads and grows
and has results beyond the source
and might continue on its course
long after we are gone.

Butterfly wings and stones that are cast
into the water of life will last
until the ripples have set in motion
a multitude of linked emotion.
So every life, both short and long,
remains and gains, in other life,
a new recital of its song.*


----------



## tinacrabapple (Nov 21, 2014)

It's nicely written as far as the presentation of the language, but I find it lacks any wisdom, zest, or an unusual nugget of thought.  But I have to say that I can't write a poem as well as this one.


----------



## escorial (Nov 21, 2014)

read like lyrics to me..kind of enjoyed for that...yeah


----------



## LeeC (Nov 21, 2014)

Wisdom is the beholder's to grasp, 
when from the pen of a sage 
a nugget of gold is cast 
in the turn of a phrase. 


To the cold ecologist's eye this is framed in the web-of-life, but through the sensitive eye, the depth and value of life in the renewal cycle manifests in the cascading interactions to become a rippling Song of Life. 


It's an honor to have come upon this nugget.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 21, 2014)

I enjoyed this for the gentle introspection...Gently written , gentle words of wisdom. Sometimes in this life a person can be overwhelmed and feel insignificant, this gently reminds us that it is not so...Thanks jen. Peace always...Julia


----------



## joshybo (Nov 21, 2014)

While I did enjoy this poem overall, I most enjoyed the somewhat disjointed yet still discernible rhyme scheme.  It takes a certain skill to deliver rhyme effectively (one which I do not believe that I have) and while a nice, tight rhyme scheme is always pleasurable to the eye and ear, the more intrinsic, unorthodox rhyme schemes are refreshing to the poetic sensibility for their adventurous read.  As far as the meaning of the poem, while it certainly echoes a fairly common theme in philosophical thought (the over-arching meaning or purpose to life), the way in which that idea is presented here brings a new sort of experience to such a tried-and-true contemplation.  Well done as usual, jen.


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you for the part about those who die too early. This reminds me of how even a short life lost in miscarriage is still a part of the world. My friends and family who have suffered through this are forever changed and impacted by the life they briefly held. It's easy to get lost in the big picture and your words reminded me how important every individual and every moment is. Thank you.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 22, 2014)

Tinacrabapple, thanks for the kind words about my rhyme and yes, you’re completely right; this poem lays out a pretty old truth.
The problem is with me and the way I can’t stop painting the nasturtiums in my backyard. There’s nothing about them that’s new but they stop me in my tracks every time.

Escorial, glad you saw something here to like. It means a lot.

Lee, your wisdom and the understanding that comes from it is always a joy to me. Thank you for your support and kindness.

Julia, thank you, you get to the essence of the poem every time 

Joshybo, I’m pleased that you liked my strange and quirky approach to rhyme. I do write tight rhyme sometimes but I enjoy the ride when I let myself go, as I have here. Somehow, this way feels natural and is how my stuff generally comes out when I write spontaneously. For me, having to alter a poem to make it fit a rhyming scheme is a bit like wearing 4 inch stilettos – it looks good but hurts like hell.

Wolfy, thank you so much for telling me your story and your reaction to my words. Your reply alone would have made all my efforts at poetry worthwhile. Peace to you and to your family and friends.

jen


----------



## qwertyportne (Nov 22, 2014)

Penetrating thoughts, Jen, and poetically put. Takes me back to my open mic days when I first learned that poetry is a contact sport: home for the heart and the ears. You contacted mine. Thanks.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, qwerty.


----------



## TKent (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey Jen,

Wow, this carries such a powerful message. I love it. And I enjoyed the rhythm of the poem, it sort of took my hand and led me on from one sentence to the next. I'll be honest, I'd previously never read much in the way of poetry except what they taught in school, and that was so long ago, it was pretty basic stuff. WF has motivated me to start learning about the different types of verse, and I am learning the proper way to read it. It helped me to go to Youtube and watch some poetry slams. Anyway, enjoyed it!


----------



## rcallaci (Nov 23, 2014)

jen

A delight to read as always... When I read this piece my mind was transported in the forest deep of Shakespeare's 'Midsummer's Night Dream" I heard Puck recite your poem to the Elf King. He and all his subjects applauded.  This poem was magic....

my warmest
bob


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 24, 2014)

TKent,
Thanks, TK, poetry is such a magical mental trip. Now that you’ve ventured in you’ll never escape 


rcallaci,
Bob. You’ve made me look at the poem in a whole new light.

jen


----------

